# Phase Of The Port Union-Gilmore Ponds Historic Canal Trail Dedicated



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ODNR and its local partners in Butler County dedicated phase two of the Port Union-Gilmore Ponds Historic Canal Trail today, as part of an ongoing celebration of the Clean Ohio Fund and its support of recreational trail construction statewide.

More...


----------

